# Webserver + E-Mailserver unter Win2000



## surffix (3. Juli 2002)

HI

Also folgendes Problem.
Ich fahre Win 2000 pro und würde gerne einen Apache Webserver laufen lassen. Das ist ja nicht das Problem dazu gibt es ja schon genu Post.

Nun möchte ich aber einen eigenen E-Mailserver haben.
So das alle E-Mails , die an meine Domain
(http://www.surffix.de) gehen auf meinem Server abgelegt werden.
Das Problem dabei ist, das die Domain bei Freecity gehostet ist.
Darum kann ich keine änderungen an der DNS vornehmen.

Dazu kommt noch, das ich mich per DSL ins Netzt einwähle und die T Flat habe. Was ist wenn mal der Server down sein sollte und eine E-Mail wird geschickt?

geht diese verloren? oder was geschiet mit ihr?

Ist das überhaupt möglich?


MfG

Alex


----------



## reto (3. Juli 2002)

Wenn du die DNS-Einträge (genauer den MX-Record) der Domain nicht ändern kannst weiss ich ehrlichgesagt nicht wie du das bewerkstelligen willst.

Zu den Mails: Der Absender bekommt nach einer bestimmten Zeit eine "Unzustellbar" oder "Server not found"-Meldung, irgendwas in der Art. Das Mail landet also nicht irgendwo im Nirvana.

So nebenbei: Hast du eigentlich eine fixe IP oder benutzt du einen dyndns-dienst?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (9. Juli 2002)

Hallo,



> _Original geschrieben von reto _
> *So nebenbei: Hast du eigentlich eine fixe IP oder benutzt du einen dyndns-dienst? *


Ich glaube, das beantwortet sich von selbst. Domain bei Freecity und feste IP ? Das beist sich irgendwie ...


----------



## reto (9. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ArneE _
> *
> Ich glaube, das beantwortet sich von selbst. Domain bei Freecity und feste IP ? Das beist sich irgendwie ...  *



War auch auf DSL bezogen und nicht auf Freecity. Ich weiss eben nicht genau wie das bei euch in Deutschland funktioniert. Bei uns ist ADSL als Bereitbandanschluss am meisten verbreitet und das kannst du eben ohne oder mit fixe IP('s) haben. Was ja Voraussetzung ist wenn du einen eigenen Webserver betreiben möchtest - es sei denn du machst das mit einem dyndns-Dienst wie z.B dns2go.com.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (9. Juli 2002)

Hallo,

in Old Germany ist DSL in vermutlich allen großen Städten vorhanden, aber auf dem Land sieht das ganz anders aus.
Jedoch haben die DSL-Anbieter alle nur dynamische IPs und keine festen - mir ist zumindestens kein Anbieter bekannt.

Webserver mit dns2go!? Das ist Murx - my opinion.

Standleitungen gibt's bei uns hier auch nur von der Deutschen Telekom. Und die Preise der STL sind ähnlich der normalen Telefongebühren der DT: Sau teuer!


----------



## reto (9. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ArneE _
> Webserver mit dns2go!? Das ist Murx - my opinion.



Meine auch


----------

